# NARS/Smashbox



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm going on holiday in a few weeks and I know the airport has tax-free Smashbox cosmetics on sale - so what is your honest opinion on the brand? Is there anything worth buying?

& I've heard a lot about NARS blush but seeing as I never ever wear blush (I know - shocker), what do you recommend for someone who is a NW15, green eyes, brown/black hair (depending on if I've dyed it or not).

TIA


----------



## saraa_b (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't know about smashbox... I don't own any of their cosmetics lol... but NARS blush works like charm!  I'm NW20 (I'm a little pale) but yea it works great!  The blush is long lasting and doesn't make you look like a clown


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 9, 2006)

Smashbox is a very under-rated line....it has a lot of really good products..I have quite a bit of Smashbox and NARS in my kit.  Check out their foundation primer (IMHO, the best one out on the market), and their Bombshell lipgloss (one of my all-time favorite colors).  Play around with their products if you can...their creme liners make great eyeshadow bases).

As far as NARS, Orgasm would be a good color for you, as would Sin...check them out!


----------



## magenta (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_Smashbox is a very under-rated line....it has a lot of really good products..I have quite a bit of Smashbox and NARS in my kit.  Check out their foundation primer (IMHO, the best one out on the market), and their Bombshell lipgloss (one of my all-time favorite colors).  Play around with their products if you can...their creme liners make great eyeshadow bases).

As far as NARS, Orgasm would be a good color for you, as would Sin...check them out!_

 
i second Orgasm. i think it's one of those colours that looks good on nearly everyone. i'm an NW20 in the summer, NW15 in thw inter (wooo tan!) and it looks great on me!


----------



## Julie (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree it is a very underated brand but they do have some great products. I love Smashbox Soft Lights. They are like MSF's because they give u a gorgeous glow. Their primer, blushes, lip brilliance, lipgloss, browtech and brushes are also great. I especially love their Cast Crew Duo, Intermix Blush Duo and Dusk Bronzer. I don't like their eyeshadows because they really don't give much color payoff and not much shimmer.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been hearing a lot of mixed reviews on their photo finish primer. Some people say it feels like a mask and gets flaky others say it works well. They have a smaller size available at Sephora.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 9, 2006)

smashbox is a very underrated company, i agree. they have some really nice products. i like their photo finish foundation primer, though i usually use MAC prep and prime face, just because its cheaper. smashbox also has really nice liquid foundation, nice cream eyeliner, and some nice allover face shimmer powder things. plus, the smashbox brushes i have are exceptional. oh, and there was a palette a few years back called the smokebox, which i absolutely loved. its a bunch of coordinating shadow shades, most of them pretty dark, and each one has matte and shimmer counterparts. if this palette still exists, i would definately recommend picking it up.

nars is okay, although i do find a lot of their products very overpriced. i was disappointed by a lot of the "vibrant" shadow shades, as they color payoff and staying power did not come come to MAC shadows. still, nars multiples are nice (you can use them anywhere), the blushes are amazing, and their laguna bronzer is one of the few universally flattering bronzer shades.  i like their lipglosses, although they're not particularly unique. the cream shadows are nice too, as bases, mostly. my main complaint with nars, though, as i mentioned, is the fact that i find them really pricey, moreso than most MAC products, which are every bit as good, IMO. i have a couple nars brushes that are nice, though.


----------



## maxcat (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm going to go to MAC ma hell for this...

...but omygoodlordy do I lovvvvve the NARS...their shadows and shades are knockout amazing beyond belief.


----------



## lara (Aug 10, 2006)

NARS is insanely pricey, but I love the blushes and the more esoteric items (mmm, liquid gold). I'm asked by everyone - and I mean _everyone _- for NARS Orgasm blush. I go through one every six months.


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_I agree it is a very underated brand but they do have some great products. I love Smashbox Soft Lights. They are like MSF's because they give u a gorgeous glow. Their primer, blushes, lip brilliance, lipgloss, browtech and brushes are also great. I especially love their Cast Crew Duo, Intermix Blush Duo and Dusk Bronzer. I don't like their eyeshadows because they really don't give much color payoff and not much shimmer._

 
what's the browtech?


----------



## Julie (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsvandertramp* 
_what's the browtech?_

 
It's a small pot that has one side of colored powder for your brows and one side of wax. It is so nice. I usually use it with my MAC spiked pencil but you can use it alone. You apply the powder and then go over your brows with the wax to keep them in place. Although I hardly use the wax because my eyebrows are pretty tame and the powder lasts all day without out it.

http://www.smashbox.com/index.cfm/fu...-5f134bdb2c1c/


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh I'm getting that! It's like Browzing by Benefits which is good but doesn't last long, hopefully this is better lasting


----------



## tinkerbelle (Aug 10, 2006)

I really like Smashbox's lipgloss.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 12, 2006)

I have NARS blush in Mounia, it has a really nice texture and actually shows up on my darker skin it might be a bit much for lighter skin tones but I hear raves about Orgasm.
I havent been too impressed with their eyeshadows I must say. I know the blushes are $25 I rarely wear blush so I figure it will last me for a while.
I have been itching to try Smashbox as well. I never really see their products on African Americans though Im not sure if their colors will stay true on darker skin.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 13, 2006)

nars orgasm.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 13, 2006)

Has anyone tried their version of MAC's fluidlines?  The review on MUA aren't very good...


----------



## Spiderwoman (Aug 24, 2006)

I have far too many NARS eyeshadows and blushes.
Most of the shadows are nice...I actually like them as much or more than the MAC stuff I have.  My fave is Earth Angel.  The cream ones are to die for.
I love all my blushes.  I'm happiest with my Deep Throat...lighter version of Orgasm.

I haven't tried a lot of the Smashbox stuff but their photo finish primer is the KING OF PRIMERS!  I've tried Nars, Laura Mercier, a few other primers... Smashbox is superb.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

i wanna try smashbox but i feel like im cheating on MAC. lol


----------



## user79 (Aug 25, 2006)

Nars Orgasm is a nice neutral flattering blush that will suit anyone with a fair to medium complexion, though I've heard it's too light for darker skintones. Their other blushes are supposed to be really good too.


----------

